# AiO für den Ryzen



## amer_der_erste (30. April 2019)

*AiO für den Ryzen*

Moin ihr muchachos!

Suche eine preiswerte AiO für einen 2700x.

So günstig wie möglich - so teuer wie nötig.

Leise wenns geht und RGB ist auch Pflicht.

Vorhanden ist ein Asus B450-F Gaming - wenn man die Farben drüber steuern könnt' wäre das super!

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


Gehäuse: wird die Tage gekauft.
Entweder ein NZXT | Evolv (X) ..

Dazu lass' ich mich noch gern beraten..


_THX_


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*

spontan würde ich dir direkt diese AiO hier empfehlen: Thermaltake Water 3.0 360 ARGB Sync, Wasserkuehlung damit hast du auf jedenfall eine sehr leise AiO die genug Power hat. LED ist steuerbar übers Mainboard. Alternativ kannst du auch eine Enermax Liqfusion 360 nehmen oder die Deepcool Captain 240 RGB. Alles gute AiOs. Bei Alternate gibts heute noch 15€ Rabatt bei Zahlung mit Paydirekt. So koste die Water 3.0 nur 115€ Top Preis. Qualitativ hochwertig wird unter 100€ bei 360er AiOs nicht gehen.

Gehäuse ? Was sollte es denn haben?


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*

Die Fage ist warum muss es eine AiO sein. Ein 2700x wird selbst mit dem mitgelieferten Kühler keine 80°C warm, schon mit einem EKL Brocken 3 sollte man es angenehm ruhig haben. Wenn die Optik natürlich eine Rolle spielt ist das was anderes.


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*

Die Frage ist warum du mit so einer Frage kommst und nicht einfach auf den Wunsch des TEs eingehst. Was erhoffst du dir davon einfach was anderes in den raum zu werfen? Und NEIN, das ist nicht normal in einem Forum.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*

Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt warum du schon bei anderen auf der Ignore bist bei mir hast du jetzt auch einen Platz.

So nochmal ich kenne den Te nicht und weiß nicht wie viel Erfahrung er mit Hardware hat. Gerade Leute die momentan vermehrt aus dem Bauen Lager wechseln halten es für eine Verständlichkeit eine AiO verbauen zu müssen damit es ruhig ist, das ist eben mit Ryzen nicht der Fall. Und nein im Forum muss man Leute nicht jede Frage einfach so beantworten man sollte  auch etwas Aufklärungsarbeit leisten unnötige Kosten sind immer blöd. Wie gesagt wenn du die AiO aus optischen Gründen willst ist das absolut verständlich.


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2019)

*AW: AiO fÃ¼r den Ryzen*

Finde auch nichts verkehrtes daran, denn lieber mehr Informationen weiter geben als zu wenig.
Am ende muss auch der Hilfesuchende entscheiden können, aber mit mehr Ratschläge kann er sich ggf. auch besser entscheiden oder die Sache nochmals überdenken.

Persönlich bevorzuge ich auch eine AIO, aber nicht weil sie besser sein müssen, sondern weil alles aufgeräumter ist und man besser überall dran kommt. Zudem sieht es meiner Meinung nach auch viel besser aus, vor allem wenn dann noch LEDs mit dazu kommen. Ansonsten stimme ich auch zu das der Boxed Kühler vollkommen ausreicht oder jeder normale Luftkühler den es auch zu kaufen gibt.

Schau dich mal hier um: ALTERNATE.de - Apple, Notebook, PC und Technik guenstig kaufen

Da könntest was an Geld sparen, denn im Outlet von Alternate gibt es immer wieder gute Angebote und bekommst 24 Monate Gewährleistung dazu. Immer die Produktbeschreibung mit durchlesen ob an Zubehör alles mit dabei ist und lass sich nicht mit den Gebrauchsspuren irritieren, steht standardmäßig immer mit dabei. Ich habe schon einiges an Geld sparen können und bisher waren die Waren was ich darüber bezogen haben TOP!

Ich habe mir heute auch dort eine Samsung 860 EVO 1TB (M.2) für nur 114,94 Euro gekauft.
Habe die SSD sogar noch 15% günstiger bekommen, da momentan dazu auch eine Aktion läuft.

Einfach auf den nachfolgenden Link klicken und der Banner ist dann auch auf der Seite zu finden. Nachdem auf dem Banner geklickt wurde kannst du die Produkte des Outlet absuchen und die Preise werden schon direkt mit 15% herunter gerechnet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktion: CyberWeek


----------



## hks1981 (30. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Die Frage ist warum du mit so einer Frage kommst und nicht einfach auf den Wunsch des TEs eingehst. Was erhoffst du dir davon einfach was anderes in den raum zu werfen? Und NEIN, das ist nicht normal in einem Forum.



Du bist einfach ein unguter Zeitgenosse! Ich hab dich mal gemeldet denn das ist ja echt dreist, wenn andere User jetzt keine anderen Empfehlungen mehr dürfen nur weil du dieser Meinung bist! Sorry aber das ist einfach nicht Communitytauglich!


----------



## INU.ID (30. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> spontan würde ich dir direkt diese AiO hier empfehlen: Thermaltake Water 3.0 360 ARGB Sync, Wasserkuehlung


Ich hab gerade keine Ahnung wie es mit RGB bei AiOs allgemein ausschaut, aber so eine WaKü mit Aluminium-Radiator würde ich als letzte Lösung empfehlen. Hier mal alle Komplettsets mit Kupfer-Radiator nach Preis sortiert (einfach die gewünschte Radiatorgröße auswählen):

Komplettsets im Preisvergleich


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt warum du schon bei anderen auf der Ignore bist bei mir hast du jetzt auch einen Platz.



ich lach mich tot, gefällt mir klicks gibts natürlich von den von mir ignorierten Leuten. Übrigens, absofort ist einer mehr drauf  Es gibt übrigens nach wie vor keinen Grund hier dem TE etwas zu empfehlen das er nicht haben möchte. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade keine Ahnung wie es mit RGB bei AiOs allgemein ausschaut, aber so eine WaKü mit Aluminium-Radiator würde ich als letzte Lösung empfehlen. Hier mal alle Komplettsets mit Kupfer-Radiator nach Preis sortiert (einfach die gewünschte Radiatorgröße auswählen):
> 
> Komplettsets im Preisvergleich



Jetzt sag nicht das dir das Wissen fehlt für eine AiO. Du willst hier doch ein "Profi" sein oder nicht ? Du kannst diese Alu teile problemlos viele Jahre benutzen, dafür ist auch die Flüssigkeit ausgelegt. Das macht überhaupt nix aus.


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*

Hello,

danke für eure Tipps 

Nun, ich möchte gern AiO haben weil es mir gefällt und mehr Platz durch diese habe. 
Klar schafft das ein DarkPro auch aber die Optik ist mir sehr wichtig.
Der PC steht am Tisch, ich sehe quasi direkt in das Seitenfenster hinein 

Maximal will ich eine 280'er haben.

Welche ist leiser: die Enermax LiqFusion *oder* DeepCool Castle?
Kann ich beide über mein MB steuern (RGB)
Ist ein Asus B450-F Gaming

_Griaß Euch.._


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*

Der Enermax werden schlechte Lüfter nachgesagt die wohl auch öfters mal klackern (Lagerschaden) zu der DeepCool hab ich keine Ahnung. Wenn kein Lüfterlager vorliegt solltest du allerdings beide recht leise geregelt bekommen.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kann ich beide über mein MB steuern (RGB)
> Ist ein Asus B450-F Gaming



Die Enermax LiqFusion kannst du nicht mit deinem Mainboard ansteuern.
Hier kannst du nur die RGB Control Box was im Lieferumfang mit bei liegt nutzen.
https://www.enermaxeu.com/wp-conten...usion/Downloads/manual-240-360mmliqfusion.pdf

Die DeepCool Castle kannst auch nicht mit deinem Mainboard ansteuern.
Hier liegt auch ein eigener Controller dem Lieferumfang bei.
http://www.gamerstorm.com/download/pdf/CASTLE_240&280_RGB_en.pdf

Grund dazu ist weil du kein aRGB am Mainboard mit dabei hast.
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...945.546498394.1556661034-689471550.1556314682
Du hast nur RGB, siehe Seite 17.

Es gibt ein Unterschied zwischen aRGB und RGB.
aRGB = adressierbare LEDs
RGB = nicht adressierbar LEDs

aRGB hat nur 3 Pins und RGB hat vier Pins und die Spannung unterscheidet sich auch.
Denn aRGB hat nur 5v und RGB hat 12v.

Der Unterschied liegt darin das adressierbare LEDs jede einzelne LED ansteuern kann und somit jede LED eine andere Farbe darstellen kann. Damit können manche Effekte wie Regenbogen, Wellen usw. dargestellt werden.

Bei den RGB hingegen können immer nur alle LEDs gemeinsam angesteuert werden, also alle müssen immer die selbe Farbe darstellen.
Es gibt Mainboards die beides mit beinhalten, deines aber leider nicht.

Ich kenne es von meinem Mainboard selbst was auch beides mit dabei hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze kannst du mit anderen AIOs auch selbst nachschauen, denn ich habe mir jetzt auch die Mühe gemacht und von deinem Mainboard und den zwei AIOs extra dazu die Bedienungsanleitungen angeschaut.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: AiO fÃ¼r den Ryzen*

Sieh mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich muss jetzt echt ganz blöd fragen, sorry!

Soll das heißen ich kann die Farben von MOBO, RAM & LÜFTFER (Gehäuse), AiO nicht Synchronisieren .. ?!
Beim RAM konnte ich mehrere Farben am Riegel einstellen über die AURA Software .. 


____________________________________________________________________________________


& was meint ihr zu der hier:
Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum, Wasserkuehlung schwarz


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*

Nein, weil kein aRGB bei dir als Steckverbinnung vorhanden ist.
Gut daran zu erkennen das du 4 Pins und 12v hast.

aRGB hat aber nur 5v und nur 3 Pins, beim aRGB fehlt der dritte Pin.
(Siehe Bild von mir oben.)

Arbeitsspeicher ist was anderes, wird ja nicht irgendwo angeschlossen und wird direkt über dem Sockel angesteuert.
Du hast kein aRGB als Anschluss an deinem Board mit dabei. Ist auch nicht immer beides auf Mainboards vorhanden.

Das ganze funktioniert auch ganz anders, denn aRGB hat:
5v Spannung | Datenübertragung | Masse

Die Datenübertragung läuft dann von LED zu LED immer weiter und kann daher jede einzelne LED adressieren und deshalb ansteuern.
Bei RGB gibt es keine Datenleitung.

Deshalb kannst du das ganze nicht Synchronisieren. 
Es seiden du kaufst dir den teure Controller von ASUS was per USB angeschlossen werden kann.
Adressierbarer RGB-Controller | ASUS

PS: Dein Bild kenne ich, habe mir ja extra deine Benutzerbeschreibung deines Boards schon angeschaut gehabt.

EDIT:

Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Benutzeranleitung meines Mainboards, da bei mir beides vorhanden ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: AiO fÃ¼r den Ryzen*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> & was meint ihr zu der hier:
> Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum, Wasserkuehlung schwarz


Sind auch adressierbare LEDs, aber Corsair hat da was eigenes entwickelt, denn die AIO wird mittels USB noch ans System angeschlossen und so nutzt es eine eigene Software  zum steuern der Pumpe, Lüfter und LEDs. Kann ich jetzt zwar nicht genau sagen, aber mit der Aura Software von Asus wirst du sie auch nicht ansteuern können sondern nur mit der eigenen Software von Corsair.

Siehe dazu auch:


> Dort, wo die beiden gemeinsam genutzt werden, gibt es eine anpassbare RGB-Beleuchtung, die beide Lüfter (vier LEDs an jedem Lüfter) und den Pumpenkopf (16 LEDs) schmückt. Alle LEDs sind anpassbar, sodass Sie das Farbschema der übrigen RGB-Beleuchtungselemente in Ihrem bösen Gaming-System anpassen können.
> 
> Die Show läuft mit der iCUE-Software von Corsair, mit der Sie nicht nur die Lüfter- und Pumpendrehzahl modulieren können, sondern auch die RGB-Beleuchtung anpassen können.


Quelle: Corsair bringt H100i und H115i RGB Platinum Liquid CPU-Kuehler auf den Markt – Spielinformationen

In der Benutzerbeschreibung der AIO kannst du konkretes dazu lesen: https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...s™-RGB-Platinum/p/CW-9060039-WW#tab-downloads


----------



## INU.ID (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Jetzt sag nicht das dir das Wissen fehlt für eine AiO. Du willst hier doch ein "Profi" sein oder nicht ? Du kannst diese Alu teile problemlos viele Jahre benutzen, dafür ist auch die Flüssigkeit ausgelegt. Das macht überhaupt nix aus.


Ach, ist das so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du es etwas genauer sehen möchtest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: CPU-Kühlkörper säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100) 


Übrigens: Versuch dich mal etwas weniger hochnäsig/herablassend und auch weniger persönlich zu äußern. Mir fehlt Wissen, ich will ein Profi sein, was sollen solche Äußerungen? Sag was du zum Thema zu sagen hast, aber spar dir die angreifende/persönliche Note.


----------



## Gast20190527 (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*

So sehen alle AiOs nach ein paar Jahren aus. Das ist überhaupt kein Grund hier die Aluminium Radiatoren schlecht zu reden. Das ist eben so in einer AiO. In meinen Augen übertreibst du hier völlig zu unrecht. Auch wenn man natürlich Übertreibungen von dir gewohnt ist.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*

Heiliger bimbam 

Hier ist ja richtig was los.



*Freunde, denke wir sind alle Ü20  und können das sachlich besprechen.
*


@IICARUS

Vielen Dank für die tolle Erklärung mit RGB  denke ich hab das jetzt verstanden!
Heißt also ich kann nur noch geschlossene System setzten wie von Corsair *iCue *oder NZXT *CAM *- richtig?

Wenn dem so ist, wer hat das bessere Paket: Corsair, NZXT, oder doch ganz ein anderer Hersteller?


----------



## INU.ID (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*

*Auch wenn ich manche Reaktionen sehr gut verstehen kann (*hust*), ich hab mal ein paar Offtopic-Beiträge entfernt. ^^*


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> @IICARUS
> 
> Vielen Dank für die tolle Erklärung mit RGB  denke ich hab das jetzt verstanden!
> Heißt also ich kann nur noch geschlossene System setzten wie von Corsair *iCue *oder NZXT *CAM *- richtig?
> ...


Konkretes kann ich dir hierzu auch nichts sagen, da ich diese AIOs und Software Systeme auch nur aus dem Netz kenne.
Einiges musste ich heute Nacht selbst durch gehen, aber da ich die Technik kenne habe ich sie ggf. auch direkt besser verstehen können.

Das Problem bei AIOs ist das meist aus Kostengründen immer ALU verbaut wird.
Ausnahmen sind halt AIOs von Alphacool oder be quiet!.
Diese beinhalten aber weder LEDs, noch irgendwelche Software.

Bei Corsair ist halt der Controller mit auf dem Kühler vorhanden weshalb hier am ende alles direkt über die eigene Software gesteuert werden kann. Denn Lüfter und LEDs werden mit auf dem Kühler eingesteckt und von dort aus geht dann halt ein USB Kabel was auch intern ans Mainboard angeschlossen wird. Denn nur so kann Corsair auch mit der eigenen Software mit allem kommunizieren.

 Zu NZXT kann ich nichts mit beitragen, da ich mir diese AIO nicht angeschaut hast.
Aber du solltest nun genug Infos haben um dir selbst mal die Bedienungsanleitungen anzuschauen und selbst zu erkennen was du bei dir anschließen kannst. Wie bereits geschrieben ist bei mir beides möglich, aber das Board liegt auch in einer höheren Preisklasse.


----------



## EyeEden (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*

Ich hab mir die DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX L240  geholt kommt ca 80 Euro hat den 12V RGB und läuft mit Aura...für mein Geschmack sehr leise und knackt nichma die 70 Grad unter Last


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: AiO für den Ryzen*

Kenne auch die Cooler Master AIO die wir in einem Rechner von uns auch verbaut haben.

Die hat auch 12v RGB und die Pumpe ist auch sehr leise. Kommt auch etwa auf 70 Euro. Wir mussten aber etwas destilliertes Wasser nachfüllen da anscheint etwas zu wenig drin war und es ab und zu etwas geblubbert hat. Zum Glück sind dazu auf Radiator und Pumpe Einflussstützen vorhanden. Jedoch jeweils immer unter einem Garantiesiegel der dazu beschädigt wird.

Daher habe ich bisher nichts von berichtet, da die AIO sehr gut ist ich aber nicht gut fand das wir die Garantiesiegel entfernen mussten um etwas nachfüllen zu können. Kann aber mit jeder AIO passieren, da AIOs oft nicht gut befüllt sind.


----------

